# AVRO ARROW News



## Tracker (Apr 1, 2015)

I am on the road heading home after 3 months of being a "snow bird" in the sunny south, and received the following information from the museum I volunteer at. After rumors in 1959, that one of the arrows flew out of Toronto before the torches cut up all of the CF-105's, it seems to be true. The Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum has acquired this escapee, plans are being made to restore it. Great News!!

https://www.facebook.com/CanadianWarplaneHeritageMuseum?ref=stream&fref=nf

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Apr 1, 2015)

Wow to cool or what.O it is April 1


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 1, 2015)

Oh would that it were true...


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 1, 2015)

Fingers crossed....no April Fools....fingers crossed...no April Fools.

Geo


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 1, 2015)

I hope I'm wrong but that picture looks like a fake. When blown up the Arrow looks like a model with over sized panel lines. The nose cone also looks photo shopped into that crate


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 1, 2015)

Oh, Glennnnnn.....


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 1, 2015)

Looks like it Glenn. Dang or words to that effect.

Geo


----------



## Tracker (Apr 3, 2015)

Sorry guys. The museum did own-up and admitted it was an April fools post. Damn them. I did not realize what day it was as I was returning back home. I should have realized when they said they would just taxi it. We have a Vampire that with a few months work would be airworthy again, gut they have no interest in this venture. I guess all arrowheads had a shot of adrenaline when they saw this. OH, if it was only true!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2015)

Darned shame - but a great April Fool's hoax !


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 3, 2015)

Yea...it got me. I knew the date but hoped for the best.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2015)

can't have everything george....


----------



## SevenSixTwoNato (Oct 26, 2019)

Drat, you had me fooled, reading this.
But I have an idea!
Please sign this petition to bring back the Avro Arrow! Signez la pétition


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 27, 2019)

".....it will create Hundred thousands of jobs...."???????????????


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 27, 2019)

SevenSixTwoNato said:


> Drat, you had me fooled, reading this.
> But I have an idea!
> Please sign this petition to bring back the Avro Arrow! Signez la pétition



Another delusional post - but here's your "modern twist".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

